# Kauai



## uop1497 (Aug 25, 2016)

We are taking a short trip to Kauai . If you have been to this island, please suggest where we can eat  ( good restaurant) and what a must sight seeing. We have only 5D/4 night to see this island. 

Thank you


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 25, 2016)

Where are you staying?  There are good restaurants all over the island.

Dave


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 25, 2016)

The towns of Kauai are strung out around the coastline and it's about 3 hours from one end of the road to the other, so let us know where you are staying, because that makes a big difference.


----------



## uop1497 (Aug 25, 2016)

We will stay at Grand Hyatt Kauai Resort and Spa . We have a rental car for all days in this trip.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 25, 2016)

Our favorite Kauai restaurants are:

Kintaro's - sushi and Teppanyaki - Kapa'a
Olympic Cafe - local place with good food and great people watching - Kapa'a
Beach House Restaurant - fabulous ocean views - Poipu
Noodle Hose - local place - good food Kapa'a
New Favorite - Lavalava - Kapa'a

We have a lot of Kauai favorites, but our "don't miss" favorites are:

Snorkeling at Ke'e and Tunnels
Waimea Canyon
Hindu Monastery
ATV trip with Kauai ATV
Kilauea Lighthouse and bird sanctuary
Napali Coast tour (boat)
Allerton and McBride Gardens
We don't do helicrashters...

For lots of suggestions - search for Kauai Activities in the Hawaii Forum


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 25, 2016)

uop1497 said:


> We will stay at Grand Hyatt Kauai Resort and Spa . We have a rental car for all days in this trip.



That is the Poipu area.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 25, 2016)

While staying in Poipu area several years ago, I found my BIL alone every night watching the sunset on the lawn of the Beach House Restaurant.  He just love watching the sun setting into the ocean each evening.

Thought it a little strange as he lived on a high hill with the ocean visible from his house in Oxnard, Ca. I know the Kauai beachfront view was great ... but he truly acted more like a person who had lived his whole life in Kansas .... far, far away from any ocean.

Enjoy your trip ...


----------



## slip (Aug 25, 2016)

Denise has it down pretty good. I'd add a plate lunch from the Pono Market in Kapaa. We also like Dukes in Lihue for lunch and also Keoki's for lunch or dinner.


----------



## "Roger" (Aug 25, 2016)

Denise pretty well nailed it. 

For further advise, you might want to invest in The Ultimate Kauai Guidebook, by far the best guide. It will add some short hikes and other things that you might want to do.

As far as restaurants, on the high end, I would add RumFire which is near you. As the Ultimate Kauai Guidebook says "The place nails it all the way." (Usually a recommendation like that is the kiss of death, but it was exactly what we experienced the night we ate there. Great food, great view, wonderful slack key guitar player, perfect service. Now I have given it a second kiss of death.)

On the opposite end, you might want to try a local dish for lunch, saimen, a Japanese noodle soup.The classic place to get it is at Hamura Saimen Stand (lunch counter atmosphere, filled with locals). Supposedly, rich businessmen have flown in from Honolulu just to have lunch there. Another place you can get it, also very unimposing atmosphere, is at the Kauai Kookie Factory in Kalaheo. Doesn't have the history or local atmosphere, but convenient place to stop on the way back from Waimea Canyon, plus the assortment of cookies to buy is a bonus.

PS- you are going to find that people have polar opposite views about the helicopter rides. Some will say it is the highlight of their visit. I am with Denise. Not worth the money. Also, I would disrecommend going to a luau. Poor food, not great entertainment, high price. I think that they only survive because everyone going to Hawaii thinks that they need to attend a luau. JMHO


----------



## uop1497 (Aug 25, 2016)

Thank you ALL for helping me with a great restaurant list.

a) DH may want to drive around the island , can you please suggest some good restaurant with good view  so that we can stop for lunch along the way. 

b) DH love taking picture of natural scenery, does Kauai has Scenic Drive road similar to Road to Hana in Maui  . If so, which section of island you recommend we should do our driving trip.  Where we can find beautiful lookout point . From online searching, I come up with Kuhio Highway (North Shore) and Waimea Canyon Drive . 

c) Here is my sight seeing list . 

Kilauea Lighthouse, Hanalei Bay, Wailua Falls (inside Wailua River State Park)
 Kauai Coffee Company, Na Pali Coast State Park . 

There are many  beautiful images on internet showing Na Pali Coast  and Waimea Canyon State Park can you please suggest a few easy hiking trails .DH has mobility issue so we just want to do do explore beautiful scenery along driving road . And per half do a couple easy hiking trails.  I was told Wailua Falls can be seen on the road . Can someone please confirm .


d) Which farmer market we should visit  during our trip. I want to buy fresh exotic fruit .

Please give me your inputs of my sight seeing list .


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 25, 2016)

uop1497 said:


> Thank you ALL for helping me with a great restaurant list.
> 
> a) DH may want to drive around the island , can you please suggest some good restaurant with good view  so that we can stop for lunch along the way.



There is only one main road that goes around the coast line - in my picture above, it is yellow.  However, you cannot drive ALL the way around the Island, because about 1/3 of the coastline consists of the Napali Cliffs - no roads.  From Poipu, you may want to spend one day going all the way to the north and another day going south, and another day going to Waimea.  

Restaurants:  Most of Kauai is very rural - outside of Kapa'a, Lihue, and Poipu, there are very few ocean-front restaurants.  In Kapa'a, Lavalava is Ocean Front, and in Poipu, The Beach House is Ocean Front.  Hanalei Bay may have some ocean front restaurants, but I haven't eaten in any of them.



> b) DH love taking picture of natural scenery, does Kauai has Scenic Drive road similar to Road to Hana in Maui  . If so, which section of island you recommend we should do our driving trip.  Where we can find beautiful lookout point . From online searching, I come up with Kuhio Highway (North Shore) and Waimea Canyon Drive .



The north shore - just get on the highway and go north.  From Poipu you will go south to Waimea Canyon - the turn off is marked.



> c) Here is my sight seeing list .
> 
> Kilauea Lighthouse, Hanalei Bay, Wailua Falls (inside Wailua River State Park)
> Kauai Coffee Company, Na Pali Coast State Park .
> ...



Kilauea Lighthouse - north of Poipu
Hanalei Bay - north of Poipu 
Wailua Falls (inside Wailua River State Park)  - north of Poipu - drive right up to it.
Kauai Coffee Company - south of Poipu 
Na Pali Coast State Park - These are steep ocean front cliffs that only accessible by boat tour or rugged hike.  Visible from the Waimea Canyon look-outs.

Many of the hikes in Waimea are really steep and challenging.  However, it is a "drive-through" park, and has several looks outs and places where you can stop and walk around.  We like to take a picnic lunch in an ice chest and eat at the park in Koke'e.



> d) Which farmer market we should visit  during our trip. I want to buy fresh exotic fruit .
> 
> Please give me your inputs of my sight seeing list .



There are 2 farmer's markets near Poipu:  http://poipubeach.org/dining/farmers-markets/

Na Pali Coast State Park:


----------



## Kel (Aug 25, 2016)

Here are some of our favorite restaurants:

Monico’s in Kapaa for Mexican food (kind of a hole in the wall with good food)

Hukilau Lanai in Kapaa for great steak and seafood (nice atmosphere for dinner)

Duke’s at the Marriott on Kalapaki Beach (downstairs is more casual, upstairs is more upscale) great food and great beach front atmosphere

Kalapaki Beach Hut (casual take out place with an ocean view and pretty good burgers)

Hanalei Gourmet (casual with really great food) 

We just got back and had a great time.  Have fun!


----------



## LilyPond (Aug 25, 2016)

Others have offered great options, some that I’ll have to try the next time I visit Kauai!  

If you are up for a drive to Princeville for breakfast then I highly recommend Makana Terrace at the St Regis.  The views are amazing.  There is nothing else like it on the island.  It will be expensive.  
https://www.stregisprinceville.com/dining/makana-terrace/ 

If you would like to enjoy a luau then Kilohana is wonderful – no ocean views, but a fantastic luau experience.  It’s a smaller crowd which I appreciate, a great experience to learn about early Hawaiin life and culture.  They also have a restaurant there, Gaylords, for fine dining if you want to explore it for dinner, covered outside dining with beautiful garden views.  These two options will also be expensive, and delicious.  
http://kilohanakauai.com/wp/ 

Have a wonderful time!


----------



## vacationtime1 (Aug 25, 2016)

uop1497 said:


> DH may want to drive around the island , can you please suggest some good restaurant with good view  so that we can stop for lunch along the way.



If you drive past Hanalei on the north shore (and you should), have lunch at the Mediterranean Gourmet.  It is in the Hanelei Bay Colony which is in Ha'ena.  The food is excellent, the view is stunning, and it costs less than half of eating at the St. Regis (we've eaten at each, multiple times).

+1 endorsing The Ultimate Kauai Guidebook.  

Yes, you can see Wailua Falls from a car.


----------



## artringwald (Aug 26, 2016)

We just got back from a week at the Point at Poipu resort next door to the Grand Hyatt. Our favorite restaurants in Poipu are listed in approximate order of increasing price:

Puka Dog - Poipu Shopping Center
Point at Poipu Bar and Grill (you can walk there from the Hyatt)
Olympic Cafe - Poipu Shopping Center
Merriman's Downstairs - Kukui'ula Village Shopping Center
Keoki's Paradise - Poipu Shopping Center
Tidepools - Grand Hyatt
Beach House - Lawai Road
Merriman's Upstairs - Kukui'ula Village Shopping Center

We always make the drive to Lihue to have dinner at Duke's.
If we want pizza pie, we go to the Brick Oven in Kalaheo.
For every other kind of pie, we go to The Right Slice in Kalaheo or Lihue.

If you want to watch turtles, follow the oceanfront sidewalk west from the Hyatt to the first small cove after the end of the beach. You'll often find people standing there, looking at the turtle heads that pop up.






You may also find a monk seal taking a nap on the beach in front of the Hyatt.






An easy hike is to go to the top of the rock on the east end of the Hyatt's beach and walk along the cliffs. There's many interesting rock formations.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 26, 2016)

We had dinner last week at Eating House 1849 in the Kukui'ula Village Shopping Center in Poipu.  DW had the grilled opah (the daily market fish), which we both thought was stunningly good.  It's now our favorite restaurant in the Poipu/Koloa area.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 26, 2016)

artringwald said:


> If we want pizza pie, we go to the Brick Oven in Kalaheo.



There's also a Brick Oven in Wailua, across from the Shell station at the second stop light north of the river.  Don't know if it's affiliated with the Kalaheo Brick Over or not.  

We did take out from the Wailua Brick Oven earlier this month and loved it. The Kalua pork pizza was wonderful.  We've also done take-out from the Kalaheo Brick Oven.  It's a great option when you're coming back from the west shore area late in the day and you don't feel like cooking. 

But given our druthers, we'd take the Wailua Brick Oven.  Think of it as a good option if you're coming back from the North Shore late in the day and don't feel like cooking.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 26, 2016)

> Olympic Cafe - Poipu Shopping Center



I didn't know they opened another Olympic Cafe - sorry we missed it this summer.  It definitely be on our list for next year.


----------



## scrapngen (Aug 26, 2016)

Closer to the Grand Hyatt for nice restaurants besides the ones mentioned: 

La Spezia Restaurant and Wine Bar in Koloa -- very good wine list. Only takes reservations for 6 or more, so can be a wait if there are less people. Go earlier for the best chance of getting in easily. 

Kalaheo Café in Kaleheo along the highway. 

Neither has an ocean view, but both are very good food. 

Red Salt is very high end upscale. 

Strongly second the Rumfire suggestion, and of course Beach House. 

We did not get a chance to eat at the new Olympic Café in Poipu, but if it's as good as the one in Kapa'a it is less than 10 minutes from the Grand Hyatt.


----------



## scrapngen (Aug 26, 2016)

I would suggest snorkeling at Poipu Beach and near the Beach House. Check the local news about Ke'e as they will be renovating the parking lot, and doing a lot of work there. 

I'm thinking with your limited time, I'd do one day's trip all the way up the coast to the North Shore - go to the lighthouse, explore Hanalei, drive all the way out to Ke'e, then come back by way of Tunnels. (have your snorkel gear in the car with you) Try a restaurant and then go out to the Hanalei Pier / park to watch the sunset over Bali Hai across the Bay. There's a great little bakery near the lighthouse: Kilauea Bakery and Pau Hana Pizza. They have smoothies, soup, pizza, salad and killer desserts. Stop in on your way North for a snack or late breakfast/early lunch, and/or stop by on your way home after the sunset to pick up some lemon bars for the ride home. 

Drive up the Waimea Canyon one morning, spending some time hiking/walking around and checking out each of the lookouts. You could also visit the Coffee company on the way back. Stop in Kaleheo for dinner, or any of the South Shore Poipu area restaurants suggested. 

That leaves you two other days for snorkeling and other activities. You can combine going to the Wailua Falls, and Duke's in Lihue after a day doing some snorkeling and a shorter hike along the cliffs near the Grand Hyatt for example. 

Basically you can't go wrong no matter what you choose to do. That's why some of us return year after year


----------



## artringwald (Aug 26, 2016)

The Olympic Cafe in Poipu opened last February. We tried it after it was open for a week and were disappointed. We decided to give it a second shot when we were there earlier this month and all four of us thought it was great.

Two other places I forgot to mention. For lunch, Lava's pool side grill at the Sheraton has a great ocean view:






On your way back from the canyon, be sure to stop at JoJo's Shave Ice in Waimea. They've recently remodeled, and there's a good reason why it's so popular.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 26, 2016)

artringwald said:


> On your way back from the canyon, be sure to stop at JoJo's Shave Ice in Waimea. They've recently remodeled, and there's a good reason why it's so popular.


The "real" JoJo's is JoJo's Anuenue, which just reopened in the main part of town, a few doors down from Auntie Lillikoi's.  "Real" because it's operated by the person who started the other JoJo's and who built the reputation of the original shop.  He has the recipes from the original shop.  Best shave ice I've had on the island.


----------



## cowboy (Aug 26, 2016)

Try the Shrimp Station in Waimia on your way back from the canyon. Also Espezia in Kohala is a great restuarant.


----------



## artringwald (Aug 26, 2016)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> The "real" JoJo's is JoJo's Anuenue, which just reopened in the main part of town, a few doors down from Auntie Lillikoi's.  "Real" because it's operated by the person who started the other JoJo's and who built the reputation of the original shop.  He has the recipes from the original shop.  Best shave ice I've had on the island.



Awe man! Now we'll have to go back! The new JoJo's is great, but it could be because it was sunny and 90 degrees.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 26, 2016)

artringwald said:


> Awe man! Now we'll have to go back! The new JoJo's is great, but it could be because it was sunny and 90 degrees.


The JoJo's Anuenue, operated by the original owner used to be around the corner from the JoJo's on the main highway, toward the ocean.  At that location I think it was called "Original JoJo's".  We used to get our shave ice there, then continue on down that street to the Waimea pier, one block away.  Then we would enjoy our Shave Ice in the waterfront park there.  Mo betta than sitting on benches facing the highway.  

Can't do that at the new place.  But, frankly, the old place they were at was pretty dilapidated.  The new location is an improvement, and it's certainly has more visibility.  So now we have our shave in the park across the street, next to the Captain Cook monument.

When we were there last week, I had a two-flavor Tigers Blood and Tangerine.  No ice cream.  Great all the way to the finish.  Differences in temperament between DW and I were evident.  When I find something I like, I dig into and enjoy to the fullest.  DW much prefers to take it slow and savor it.


----------



## geist1223 (Aug 26, 2016)

Even the Locals say the best Chili Pepper Chicken is at the Chevron Station in Princeville. In Koloa attached to the Sueoka's Store is the Food Shack. It has great LocoMoco. On the east end of Hanalei Beach is a Food Truck with great Fish Tacos. The Dolphins Restaurant in Hanalei is better than the Dolphins Restaurant in Koloa. We enjoyed Koloa Zip Lining and the Sugar Cane Canal Float out of Lihue. We also love Waimea Canyon and normally take a picnic lunch to eat at the park/picnic area near the top. We are about to spend 3 weeks on Kauai - 1 week in Princeville and 2 weeks at the Point of Poipu. We leave Mondzy August 29.


----------



## BocaBoy (Aug 26, 2016)

My favorite restaurant on Kauai is Duke's (upstairs) at the Kauai Marriott Resort.  In addition to wonderful views and an excellent menu, it has a superb salad bar included with your meal.


----------



## taterhed (Aug 27, 2016)

When Denise takes all the fun out of posting by nailing most of the suggestions on the first post....  (JK)  it gets harder, but...

I know you asked for restaurants.  So, I'll offer something different.

The Kauai Shrimp (a company brand name) are some of the best shrimp we've ever eaten.  They are available on the way back from Waimea canyon in old town Hanapepe.  If you have a grill at the Hyatt.... they are wonderful grilled with some slices of fresh pineapple.  That and a bag of 90 sec microwave jasmine rice (yes, it's jasmine and pretty good) makes an amazing meal.

Truly, the joy of Kauai is the Farmers Market produce, fruits and the bounty of the seas (or shrimp farm in this case).  

Enjoy your vacation! 

 (also, consider stopping by Brennecke's Beach Broiler for a MaiTai and a burger or some appetizers--in Poipu by the beach parking)
http://www.tugbbs.com/url?sa=t&rct=...0t_eQijplFkBdiuEQ&sig2=2fXZfWj9FYDm-C0qEdJveA


----------



## PamMo (Aug 27, 2016)

taterhed said:


> ... (also, consider stopping by Brennecke's Beach Broiler for a MaiTai and a burger or some appetizers--in Poipu by the beach parking)
> http://www.tugbbs.com/url?sa=t&rct=...0t_eQijplFkBdiuEQ&sig2=2fXZfWj9FYDm-C0qEdJveA



Costco is selling Brennecke's vouchers (two $50 certificates) for $79.99 right now. They are good for food and beverages at both locations.


----------



## taterhed (Aug 27, 2016)

Whoopi! Thanks

sent from my cell phone...


----------



## Greg G (Aug 28, 2016)

Kountry Style Kitchen – Kapa’a -  Great place for breakfast.  Excellent banana pancakes. You may have to wait 10 to 15 minutes to get seated but it’s well worth it. 

Greg


----------



## rifleman69 (Aug 29, 2016)

Greg G said:


> Kountry Style Kitchen – Kapa’a -  Great place for breakfast.  Excellent banana pancakes. You may have to wait 10 to 15 minutes to get seated but it’s well worth it.
> 
> Greg



Wait times are a lot smaller now, they moved to the "north" side of the building now.  Much bigger spot.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 29, 2016)

Couple reminders:

-The OP only has 4 days
-They are particularly looking for ocean view restaurants where they can stop  while touring the island.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 29, 2016)

a few nice restaurants with Ocean View:

Beach House. great sunsets.

Princeville Hotel. Great sunsets Pricey. 

Hanalai Bay Resort (has it reopened?).

Grand Hyatt - don't remember the name (Tidepools, maybe?)

Duke's

Brenneke's

I'm sure there are many others.


----------



## blakebr (Aug 29, 2016)

Try Shave Ice several places.  They do vary and we liked them all.
Just so we are clear, in Hawaii it is Shave Ice not Shaved Ice.

Bubba's Burgers are good if you want a quick meal with color.  Get a T-shirt.

Use Yelp to find places not listed above.  It is free.

Use Waze to navigate.  It is Free.

I like free.


----------



## pacman777 (Aug 29, 2016)

We did a chocolate plantation tour awhile back. Not sure if it's still around but it was pretty interesting and unique.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 30, 2016)

One of our favorite things to do is the Friday night Hanapepe Art Walk.  We generally combine this with a trip to the west side of Kauai, catching it on the return from Waimea Canyon or Polihale Beach.  

We pack sandwiches and have a picnic lunch somewhere along the way.  We get to Hanapepe about 6 pm.  We graze a bit at the participating galleries, and if we want more we hit some of the food trucks.  

********

A tangential point - regarding the road to Polihale if you decide to go there

I have driven the road many times, in all kinds of conditions and all kinds of vehicles. Compact cars to 4x4 Wranglers. In fifteen years of making the trip (almost always in August) I have never seen conditions that were impassable for an ordinary passenger vehicle.  I've had to pick my way at times, but I've never had to turn back.  There have been times when I've parked the car near the beginning of the dunes, because of deep sand on the road. But after you scale the dune  you are on the beach.

The road is usually rough, but there are two types of rough.  

One type is potholes, where you need to navigate around deep, irregular holes. There is no alternative but to pick your way.  

The second type of "rough" is more washboard-type.  The key to driving those conditions is to go faster, not slower.  If you go faster you ride across the tops of the bumps instead of dropping between.  It's like skiing moguls - go from crest to crest instead of following the hollows. 

When were there last month I would say that about two-thirds of the road was more washboard style, where the key is to go faster.  I must have passed about five cars who were going less than five mph, where I was going 20 mph with no difficulty. And with a much smoother ride.


----------



## "Roger" (Aug 30, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Couple reminders:
> 
> -The OP only has 4 days
> -They are particularly looking for ocean view restaurants where they can stop  while touring the island.


I will again recommend _The Ultimate Kauai Guidebook_. Not that this thread hasn't been useful, but the guidebook would allow the op to sort through the many suggestions and decide which really are of the most interest.


----------



## msgreenjean (Aug 30, 2016)

Wow....good to know....next time I go to Polihale I will drop the hammer. The absolute worst man-eating potholes I encountered last year on Kauai was the road to Mahaulepu Beach. Gorgeous beach I love to visit but wouldn't do it again unless it is improved.


----------



## taterhed (Aug 30, 2016)

msgreenjean said:


> Wow....good to know....next time I go to Polihale I will drop the hammer. The absolute worst man-eating potholes I encountered last year on Kauai was the road to Mahaulepu Beach. Gorgeous beach I love to visit but wouldn't do it again unless it is improved.



err, ah...well hmm.

I wouldn't exactly 'drop the hammer' 

The roads to Polihale and Mahaulepu are BOTH littered with car parts. Literally 

You hit one of these puppies at speed with the hammer down...you're likely leaving some accessories behind: note the car parts in the puddle below...


----------



## uop1497 (Aug 30, 2016)

Thank you ALL for your inputs. We are leaving in a couple day. I will come back to this thread later for more information


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 30, 2016)

taterhed said:


> err, ah...well hmm.
> 
> I wouldn't exactly 'drop the hammer'
> 
> ...



Those are the potholes where I said you have to pick your way.  It's in the areas that are more washboard type that it goes better with speed.  Also, when you get near the dunes where it's sandy, you need speed to get through the sand.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 11, 2016)

How was your trip to Kauai?  What did you see, and where did you eat?


----------



## taterhed (Sep 12, 2016)

Did you make it back from Mahaulepu?   (chuckle)


----------



## geist1223 (Sep 12, 2016)

We are just finishing week 2 of 3 weeks on Kauai. The 1st week we stayed at Ka'eo Kai in Princeville. They were not working on the Parking areas at Ke'e Beach. One day we did the 4 (one way) mile hike (more like a climb) on the Kalalau Trail to Hanakapi'ai  Falls. We left Ke'e Beach at 7:30 am and got back about 4pm. So 8 miles in 8.5 hours. This included a 30 minute stop at Hanakapi'ai Beach and about a 30 to 45 minutes stop at the Falls. Take at least 4 bottles (1/2 liter) of water per person and some food. Wear good hiking shoes/sandals. Also if you want to swim in the Pool at the base of the Water Fall take water shoes. There are a lot of sharp rocks in the Pool. We have spent the last week at the Point of Poipu and we will be here another week. A number of people Kayak the Wailua River. You can do a guided Kayak trip from the mouth of the river to Secret Falls. Another way is to drive up Hwy 580 about 2 miles and go to Kamokila Hawaiian Village and rent a Kayak for a self guided tour. This is $35 per person and you can choose a 1 person Kayak or a double Kayak. They provide you directions and Map to the Fern Grotto, Secret Falls, etc. It is only a mile hike from the rocky beach where you leave your Kayak to Secret Falls. Due to all the recent rain the trail is muddy and slippery. So it can take 45 minutes each way. Again good hiking shoes or sandals - not flip flops. Most of the guided Kayak trips do not land at the Fern Grotto. The dock belongs to the Smith Family Plantation and they do not want kayaks using it. Because it was just the 2 of us we tied up to the River Bank next to the dock and walked to the Fern Grotto. We then kayaked up river until we got to the Rapids. Then we went down river and to Secret Falls.


----------



## artringwald (Sep 12, 2016)

If you're staying at the Point at Poipu, it's a short walk to go to the sea arch.






Just follow the path to the light beacon on the west side of P@P, and keep going to the corner of the Castle Makahuena property. You may as well do it now before the developer blocks off access to that whole area.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 12, 2016)

geist1223 said:


> We then kayaked up river until we got to the Rapids. Then we went down river and to Secret Falls.



A bit before the rapids there is a wonderful cliff dive/jump on the left side (going upriver).  

Years ago there was also a rope swing jump right next to the cliff, but the County removed it and all the replacements that people installed, until they gave up.  But I guess they couldn't remove the cliff, so cliff dives are allowed but rope swings aren't.


----------



## Kildahl (Sep 13, 2016)

geist1223 said:


> We are just finishing week 2 of 3 weeks on Kauai....



Sounds like you are having a wonderful time.  On your travels on the East side of the Island, were you able to see evidence of the restoration of the Coco Palms Resort? We are retuning to the Island early next year and hope to finally see some progress!

If you have already tried all the restaurant suggestions above and have some funds left for a unique dining experience, consider JO2 Natural Cuisine in Kapaa. Had someone not told me about it 2 years ago, I would have continued to drive past it.
Thanks for your report and enjoy the rest of your vacation!


----------

